# Lian li's new case....PC-P80



## sladesurfer (Dec 10, 2007)

looks cool  

http://translate.google.com/transla...=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=NAF&sa=G

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=10458


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 11, 2007)

Meh, I don't like it. Not my style.


----------



## erocker (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG, I want one!  With a window and a couple of fans in the side though.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 11, 2007)

Antec...  man that looks like the 900...


----------



## rick22 (Dec 11, 2007)

That case is nice...


----------



## panchoman (Dec 11, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Meh, I don't like it. Not my style.



+1, performance is good, but if im getting a case, im definently gonna get one so that i can look at it. i dont wanna be forced to look at some ugly pos every damn day till i get a new case


----------



## 3991vhtes (Dec 11, 2007)

Finally someone who sees the same things as I


----------



## pt (Dec 11, 2007)

looks like the 1st stackers


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2007)

If that is lian li its poo quality compared to their other stuff.look at the drive mounts,its pap.Dont let the bright lights blind you too how crap it is.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't like it at all. This is far from typical Lian Li - in a bad way IMO.


----------



## largon (Dec 11, 2007)

It would look better w/o the front panel "fan-door" & the bump on the top. 
And with anodized innards.


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 11, 2007)

those antec 900s must be selling like hotcakes if Lian-Li thinks they need to put out a POS like that


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2007)

It had better be cheap.It has nothing to offer that you cant get elsewere in a better looking box.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 12, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> If that is lian li its poo quality compared to their other stuff.look at the drive mounts,its pap.Dont let the bright lights blind you too how crap it is.



a centralised fan controller hub that is prebuilt = poo quality?.

T-t-ten Expansionslots and one bay for water cooling...

But in terms of looks, deffo not lian li. It looks more like what thermaltake would do, not my style at all... not lian li's style.


----------



## Duffman (Dec 13, 2007)

I was considering a Lian Li along with the Silverstone TJ09 that I bought.  Kinda gaudy, and like stated above, a departure from Lian Li's normal, understated style.


----------

